# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Testing SSILD for a month

## Matt1

My goal here is to use the SSILD induction technique for 30 days and see how many lucids it leads to. Normally I would just do this alone, but a BIG problem for me is awaking during the night for trying a technique, then being too lazy and falling back asleep. So, I am starting this thread to make myself accountable. Also, to hopefully spread the word about SSILD and show how successful (or not) it is for me.

Yes, I know I had a very similar thread previously about testing FILD as well, but that didn't work because doing FILD meant staying close to sleep, and so I simply fell asleep without doing anything. I still need to get back into good LDing habits, I have been far too lazy for too long, so hopefully this thread will really make me motivated.

My exact technique may vary from night to night, but to start off I will SSILD before sleeping at all, then awaken about 3 hours in to DJ, SSILD briefly, then sleep again. I will then repeat this every 1.5 hours or so, then hopefully DJ again upon waking up for the day.

I will also notate my sleep debt as it was before that night, as this effects REM rebound, etc.

Everyone else, feel free to join me and comment also on their technique and progress.

So, here we go!

----------


## tofur

I'm in.  Let the record state that I will be doing vipassana meditation for 40 minutes before bed, will wake up 4-5 hours after going to bed, do SSILD, go back to sleep, wake up 1.5 later and do it again.  My sleep schedule is very stable so no issues with rem rebound for me.

I'm thinking that it will get easier once we build the habit of getting up in the night to do it.  I expect the first week to be the hardest.

Also we have to keep a very sharp eye out for false awakenings.  I'm going to be using the nose pinch technique every time I wake up.

----------


## sebby64

I might as well give SSILD a serious try too. Right now a WILD-like technique is the main thing missing from my regimen, so this should be good.

----------


## Matt1

I'm not gonna count last night for me, my sleep schedule was kinda screwy. I took a 2 hour nap in the early evening, then stayed up for like 6 hours til 2 am and then slept for 6 hours. On one awakening I did want to DJ but couldn't remember anything. Oh well. Night 1 is tonight.

----------


## werty52

I'll happily join in, I started my own trial period for the SSILD technique 3 nights ago (7th of October, 2014), it'll be my 4th night tonight.  :smiley: 

The first night seemed to consist of normal dreams.
The second night I recalled 3 dreams, the last one that happened had a lot of stuff about lucid dreaming but I didn't become lucid.
The third night I had a bunch of dream fragments, one of which was a short-lived semi-lucid experience. After that, I had a normal dream.
Last night was the most interesting, I knew I was in a dream but got snapped awake before I managed a RC for some reason - (my most recent DJ #24 accounts a lot of this).

And like tofur said, keep an eye out for FA, I had to check multiple times last night.
Good luck everyone

----------


## PercyLucid

I will sure be following this thread  :smiley:

----------


## werty52

I should probably note that while doing the repetitions, I had a few moments where I felt super aware. And on about 3/4 of the nights I've done now, I would wake up and feel a bit wired and unable to fall back to sleep - This is quite common for me because of my mild insomnia, but after reading an old thread, I think I might have had a few false awakenings. I did do some RC when waking up, but they all seemed to fail. Also I recall some good feelings as I was doing the cycles, like feeling 'light', as if I could float off (these feelings are things I would normally never experience). I also experienced a few hypnic jerks, the most intense was last night (my 4th time doing SSILD) where my neck spasmed because I thought a duck had nipped it...  :Oh noes: 

Day 4: Still no luck, although I had a really long dream that was vivid and had a coherent storyline until the duck nipped me >_<. The problem with that dream was that I felt like I was in my bed the whole time (like I hadn't quite drifted off to sleep yet), I felt like I was only imagining the dream, and when I 'woke up', I thought I had just been sitting there thinking about a random story arc - I clicked to it a few minutes later that it wasn't, and wrote it down in my DJ. Also I feel like I've had a deteriorating sleep cycle from trying to do this technique, I had terrible dream recall for all my other dreams, they would vanish the second I woke up. This is definitely more likely to be caused by my mild insomnia, it makes doing any technique (except DILD, to my knowledge) quite difficult and tiring.  :Insomnia: 

Attempts: 3
Semi-lucids: 1
Lucids: 0
FA: 0

----------


## sebby64

*Day 1*

Well I got lucky and my first night was a success. I had a cool lucid dream where I basically just sprinted all over the place and flew down some escalators (no time to wait obviously). Next time I'm going to take it slower and maybe talk to some dream characters.

As for the technique - it took me a while to fall asleep after finishing the cycles and my sleep was not very restful at all. But I do think the technique helped, even though I had the lucid dream later in the night. I think I'll stick with SSILD even if my sleep suffers a bit.

Success rate: 1/1

----------


## Matt1

Night 1:

Had steadily improving dream recall throughout the night. No FAs or lucids, but just recall and DJ is great compared to what I had been doing.

Attempts: 1
HIs: 0
FAs: 0
Near-lucids: 0
Lucids: 0

----------


## sebby64

*Day 2*

I didn't really do the technique right. I was visiting home and our cat was on my bed so I didn't want to get up for the 5 minutes. I still tried doing the cycles, but could hardly get through 2 before drifting off. The night was pretty typical in terms of dream awareness.

Success rate: 1/2

----------


## werty52

Not much success for me last night, forgot 95% of my dreams and didn't do the cycles properly. This is more because I felt overtired from doing the technique for the previous 4 nights in a row. Will be able to do it tonight definitely since I feel so much more rested now  :smiley: 

Attempts : 4/5
Semi-lucids: 1/5
Lucids: 0
FA: 0

----------


## DoubleHelix

Forgive my ignorance, but what does the acronym SSILD stand for???  People take it for granted that everyone is familiar with these terms.  I wish that the first time you state the acronym in a post, the author would define terms.  I read this thread hoping for some indication, but no joy.

DH

----------


## sebby64

Heh yeah that happens sometimes. Anyways it's Senses Initiated Lucid Dream. You can read about it here.

----------


## gab

CosmicIron has a huge and active SSILD thread right here, on Dreamviews http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...eam-ssild.html

----------


## Matt1

Night 2:

Not counting this as an attempt. I didn't do any DJ for some reason. I think I need to try harder to remember a dream after waking.

However after looking at my DJ I notice that last night I had a dream where I was working but people kept talking to me and keeping me from my work. I thought to myself that this never happens. So I noticed something was strange while in the dream, so that counts for something for me (see below).

Here is how I define terms used in my official counter:
-Attempts: Nights I awoke at least twice and did both my dream journal and the cycles during the awakening.
-HIs: Hypnagogic imagery (visual, hearing, or otherwise) that occurs during the cycles.
-FAs: False awakenings, whether lucid or not.
-Heightened awareness: Instances where yet in the dream I notice the strangeness of something, consider that I may be dreaming, or think about lucid dreaming without actually becoming lucid.
-LDs: Lucid dreams. I only count multiple LDs in a night if I have a true awakening between them.

Attempts: 1
HIs: 0
Heightened awareness: 1
FAs: 0
LDs: 0

----------


## LDleader

I'm gonna join this thread to I tried ssild last night and these are my results (first time trying btw)

FA:1
LD:0
Attempts:1

----------


## DoubleHelix

Ahhhhhhh!!!!  Never would have guessed that in a million years, and that acronym was not in the Wiki.  Gonna read up on that straight away!

Thanks!

DH

----------


## sebby64

*Day 3*

Something interesting I've noticed is that every night since I started SSILD I've woken up naturally about 10-30 minutes before my alarm.

No lucid dreams last night. Some normal dreams with pretty good recall though. Also I finally feel like I got a good night's rest. 

Out of curiosity, has anyone here tried pairing SSILD with FILD? SSILD doesn't really bring me into a lucid dream, I just do the cycles and fall asleep, hoping that I might have a lucid some time later. But FILD might be a good way to bring me straight into a lucid dream once I'm done with the cycles. Any thoughts?

Success rate: 1/3

----------


## tofur

Did my first night last night, no lucid but dream vividness was good.  I actually woke up a couple hours after doing the cycles and didn't remember to reality check, I think I did a few cycles then went back to bed.

Also realized that my previous attempts at ssild weren't being done right.  I was doing cycles and trying to fall asleep while doing them, so I ended up not staying out of bed long enough to wake up enough, I was trying to cut it too close.  When I'm too asleep I lose track of how many cycles I've done, get too distracted during the cycles, just doesn't work.  Last night I did 4 or 5 proper cycles then rolled over and forgot about ssild totally and went to sleep.  Might not sound like much but hey...

----------


## werty52

Good news - I had a lucid dream! My 2nd proper LD ever  :Awesome Dance: 

I recalled 4 dreams last night, waking first at 12:35, then 2:55, then I had a 3 hour waking period where I just couldn't fall back to sleep (did a reality check and it wasn't a FA). After that I fell asleep sometime and probably woke up between 6-6:30, had a dream and tried to cement it to my memory (I try to do this every time I wake) and while doing it I fell asleep again. I woke up again at 7:20, from a lucid dream this time.

I did the cycles before I went to bed and each time I woke up, doing 3-5 cycles each time. I heard 2 intensely loud hypnogogic sounds (is that what they're called?) as I was in that waking period (The birds start chirping around 5am here, one of the hypnogogic sounds was an amplified bird chirp, it sounded like a sonic boom >_<).

I'd call that a success  ::D: 

Attempts: 4/6
Semi-lucids: 1/6
Lucids: 1/6
FA: 0

----------


## LDleader

Has anyone tried fild or deild with this. Deild would have to come after a sucessful ssild, but fild might help out. Anyone willing to try?

----------


## LDleader

Day 2

Had a half sucess. I did have a LD, but it was only for a couple of seconds. I realized it was a dream, then went to change the surrounding by closing my eyes to imagine one, but I woke up (wasn't a FA). So the rest of the dream was non lucid. Definitely had a heightened awareness.

Attempts: 2
FA: 1
LD: 1

----------


## sebby64

*Day 4*

I tried doing FILD after SSILD. I kept on feeling like I was going into a dream, but I always snapped back to reality. Eventually I just went back to bed and had another normal night.

Success rate: 1/4

----------


## MilesPrower

I have been using ssild for over a month now and I think it is true that it seems to drop off after a few weeks, but it's not because of the technique, it's because you are starting to do it differently.

Heres what I have found, ssild works when you are well rested, enough to actually pay attention to the technique, especially vision, which is where you will find yourself dosing off (also touch step may dose you off.) you will know when you have done it well because you will be sleepy, yet aware. Now, depending on how well you do the technique, some different things may happen. If you gave it "meh" effort, you may be lucky enough to find yourself in a dild, or, if you did it really well, it will almost be a wild, with only a small lapse in conciousness (about as short as the time it takes you to realize youve dosed off during the technique.) Either way, you may find that your dream starts to fade soon when you try to do something, but 100% of the time the first "awakening" a false awakening. Last night, I did it pretty well, and I quite litteraly fell out of my bed in my dream. I was disoriented and couldn't stand for a while, (for some reason moving around my dream house feels sluggish) So i thumbled my way out the window, once I was outside I felt I could move more freely. anyways what ended up happening was that as I was starting to try to stabilize, the dream completely failed on me and I woke up in an FA outside my house. I know now that this was my subconcious' attempt at restabilizing because I could see, hear, and move perfectly fine. Anyways, I thought I had sleepwalked my way outside, flipped out ran inside, and found that I had four dogs instead of three (probably my sub telling me I was still dreaming) but i ignored that.   

Anyways, extreemly off topic now, heres what usually happens for me.

SSild to dild... leads to feeling yourself in bed... use deild 
ssild to wildish dream... first awakening is always fake (convince yourself now, dont think just know.)

----------


## MilesPrower

also if you are too tired, remember, fild is ssild's best buddy.

----------


## MilesPrower

I probably sound like I know a lot about lucid dreaming, but honestly, ssild, fild, and deild are the only ones I can seem to do... they are not traditional methods though.

----------


## werty52

> Heres what I have found, ssild works when you are well rested, enough to actually pay attention to the technique, especially vision, which is where you will find yourself dosing off (also touch step may dose you off.)



I agree with this, I think I've found that doing it on alternating nights is best for me personally. Otherwise I'm too damn sleepy.  ::zzz:: 

Anyways...

No success last night, had a couple vivid dreams. I woke up at 03 30 via alarm and I was super tired. I tried to try wake myself up by getting up and going toilet but I was still super sleepy and stumbling around the house. When I started doing cycles I would just forget, and eventually after 10-15 minutes of trying I fell asleep.





> also if you are too tired, remember, fild is ssild's best buddy.



I might try this, I don't know what a FILD is, I'm not familiar with a lot of techniques yet so I'll read up on it.

Attempts: 5/7
Semi-lucids: 1/7
Lucids: 1/7
FA: 0

----------


## LDleader

Day 3

No luck last night mainly because I fell asleep in the beginning cycles. Also I just started combining this with king yoshis all day awareness tutorial. Hope I have positive results soon. 

FA: 1
LD: 1
Attempts: 3

----------


## LucidEveryNight

I just want to say milesprower has hit the nail on the head so to speak, I've been doing ssild for good few months and it does drop off with the success rate.. Until you figure out the reason it has stopped working. 

That reason is because the first time people try this technique they wake up with a little excitement to try it which results in wakefulness which is very important to this technique also they follow the technique exactly how they read it and boom lucid dream, seemed so easy and it was, and the following attempts usually work out pretty well to. Until you try it again a few weeks later and it just isn't working. 

I find this technique has a really high success rate for me and for alot of people but only when done r the right way, if you doze off too quickly during the cycles that will have a big impact on it working or not, also becoming lazy with your attention on each of your senses also has a big impact on success and lastly keeping a clear head as you are actually doing the cycle while at the same time being able to recognize a false awakening will have a big impact to and lastly having a good sleep schedule and not being too tired with lack of decent sleep. 

So basically the way that it works almost everytime for me is-

-make sure to wake up enough to do the FULL CYCLE

-don't be too lazy with the technique, keep your attention/awareness fully on each sense

-have decent amount of sleep prior night/s and a good 4 hours before attempting. 

-keep a clear head/don't over think it/don't count etc

If you tick all those boxes and still are not becoming lucid atleast 80% of the time I would be surprised but at the same time I do realize everyone is different for what works and what doesnt but this is my take on it.

----------


## werty52

Some more vivid dreams for me last night, except I had a hard time cementing them to memory. I went through the SSILD cycles at 3 different times last night: before I went to bed (10ish), around midnight, and 03 30.

I had one false awakening randomly around midnight, I just remember waking up, and then waking up again for real a few seconds later. This is the first FA I've ever had/been aware of.

SSILD seems to make me tune in on how tired I actually am, and I seem to be able to fall asleep pretty fast sometimes - this is really good for me because of my insomnia. Although sometimes the opposite affect occurs where it will make me feel wired as hell and I can't fall asleep for ages, pretty much causing my insomnia to kick-start.

Total Attempts: 8
Semi-lucids: 1
Lucids: 1
FA: 1

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Being too tired us one of the biggest hurdles to being able to become lucid with this technique, a couple tips that work for me is always get out of bed, go toilet go to the kitchen turn lights on get a drink make sure you really are awake enough.
And make sure you arnt just going through the paces make it an event expect to become lucid from it, put a good amount of effort in. 

I would join this thread of attempts but I've already done my own experimenting with ssild and I know for a fact it simply works it's not a placebo but it only works when done correctly I'm no lucid dreaming expert but I know how to do this technique well and it works pretty much everytime even months later as long as I have sufficient sleep and have done all the steps properly. The hard part is sufficient sleep when you have a busy life  :Sad:  that's why I don't do this every single night otherwise I would but good luck I'll keep an eye on how everyone's attempts go  ::D:

----------


## LDleader

I agree with LucidEveryNight. I found it hard to get past the first cycle because I was so tired from not moving around.

----------


## LDleader

Day 4

Failed a gain. I think I'm going to use an alarm clock or different auto suggestion to wake me up because the mantra "I will wake up after each dream," isn't working. Any suggestions.

Attempts: 4
FA: 1
LD: 1

----------


## werty52

So day 9 wasn't much of a success, I'll try hard tonight though to make up for my slowly deteriorating effort.

I did have some super vivid dreams (about 3 dreams), specifically this colour caught my attention... It was cool  :smiley: .
However I don't think it's SSILD that's making my dreams vivid, since I haven't been analyzing my dreams long and I'm more or less just tuning into how my dreams are.

I will definitely try hard to make myself lucid tonight.
Sleep time.  :Off to Bed: 

Total Attempts: 9
Semi-lucids: 1
Lucids: 1
FA: 1

----------


## LDleader

Day 5

I failed again because I dose off in the beginning cycles. I even woke my self up a little more. I guess it's just sorta the process. 

Attempts: 5
FA: 1
LD: 1

----------


## werty52

Had success again  ::D:  my 3rd lucid ever!!  :Awesome Dance: 
Happened in my second to last dream.
Wasn't a long lucid (about 10 seconds - a bit shorter than my others), I think I need to learn how to stabilize...

Total Attempts: 10
Semi-lucids: 1
Lucids: 2
FA: 1

----------


## LDleader

Werty52 the way to stabilize is to do things like touching objects and doing RC's. Anything that clarity's that your in a dream. Also can you please tell me how you did it because I want to get my 3'rd Ld soon.

----------


## werty52

Yeah I try to, I tried rubbing my hands for the first time but that didn't work :/ I'll definitely try touching objects around me next time since I've never tried that.

Well for me what has worked is a combination of a few things, I've been doing the SSILD method every night multiple times. I try and summon the willpower and push through them properly. I also do various RC's multiple times a day (I've been pretty slack with this though, since exams are less than a week away and I'm studying 8-10 hours a day), and keep writing all my dreams in a DJ and then again onto DV.

Another thing I've been doing is using Ctharlhie's guide http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...nique-rut.html

It basically talks about using 'Intent', and it actually worked for me in combination with SSILD. I find that SSILD works as a mental anchor, allowing me to be just a bit more aware of oddities, and then the intent thing works as a way to tell myself it WILL happen... At the very least, the article is interesting and worth a read in my opinion  :smiley:

----------


## LDleader

Thanks Werty and good luck on the exams.

----------


## LDleader

Day 6

Didn't have a sucess. Did almost all the cycles then dosed off. 

Attempts: 6
FA: 1
LD: 1

----------


## werty52

Such a bad sleep, insomnia kicked in for half the night. Unsuccessful with SSILD but that's more because of the bad sleep  :Bang head: 
Didn't recall any dreams either  ::holyshit:: 

Total Attempts: 11
Semi-lucids: 1
Lucids: 2
FA: 1

----------


## LDleader

Day 7

Sucess. Had my third LD, but like usually it was unstable and ended after 20 seconds. Anyways, thanks Werty for toeing me how you got your LD with ssild because it hepled. 

Attemps: 7
FA: 1
LD: 2

----------


## werty52

Congratz! I'm glad it helped  :smiley:

----------


## werty52

Unsuccessful.
Another terrible sleep, probably because exams are fast approaching and I'm overworking myself. Went to bed at 10, didn't fall asleep until 2-3. I didn't do the cycles because I was just so damn tired.

    Total Attempts: 12
    Semi-lucids: 1
    Lucids: 2
    FA: 1

----------


## Matt1

I've been sick, so I haven't been able to do fancy stuff with my sleep. I'll return to this thread when I get better.

----------


## LDleader

Day 8

Unsuccessful. Had a bad sleep, but my last dream was very vivid and Long. Also I think I had a FA.

Attempts: 8
FA: 2
LD: 2

----------


## werty52

Unsuccessful. I feel like we're giving SSILD a bad wrap with the current success ratio. I definitely think it works though

After the 24th I'll give a solid stab at dedicating myself to achieving a lucid dream for a few days - since after that date I'll have a 2 week gap between exams.

Total Attempts: 12
Semi-lucids: 1
Lucids: 2
FA: 1

Hope you get well soon Matt1

----------


## MilesPrower

A couple nights ago a woke up and felt wide awake. I did ssild and it worked, rjis is the closest to a wild it had ever been. Of course, do to the small lapse in awareness i started in my room. But when it ended, the last. Thing i wanted to do was another cycle, so i slept

----------


## LDleader

Day 9 

Uncessfull because I keep falling asleep durring the beginning cycles. Had a lot longer and vivid dreams though.

Attempts: 9
FA: 2
LD: 2

----------


## AmicusSomniatus

I've just stumbled upon this SSILD method recently and I have tried it half a dozen times as a relaxation exercise.  Wow, I have never used a method that zoned be out so fast.  And you would think that when I put more effort into focusing on the cycles I would stay awake, but no, I just go deeper.  I have tried this at bedtime, before meditating and for naps.  I have yet to try it for WBTB, but I think I may have found my solution to insomnia when taking Galantamine.
I also plan to try it on its own for LD and will report back.

----------


## werty52

Going to have to have to stop my attempts of SSILD for the next 3 nights as I have exams.

I've been studying so much that I don't have too much time for lucid dreaming, I'll get back on track with everything in 2-3 days once the bulk of it is done. I won't count last night as an attempt either, since my efforts to actually get lucid at the moment are quite low due to exams, haven't done a reality check all day  ::shock:: 

Anyways, good luck to the rest of you

Total Attempts: 12
Semi-lucids: 1
Lucids: 2
FA: 1

----------


## LDleader

Day 10 

Didn't even try last night because I was so tired. I ended up just setting my alarm for school. 

Attempts: 10
FA: 2
LD: 2

----------


## LucidEveryNight

I'm guna jump in I know I'm a bit late but I think I'll give ssild a good run and post up my results as well because this is a seriously underrated technique, I'll post tomorrow as I'll start tonight. 

Hardest part will be being awake enough for the cycles I sleep like a rock usually I'm going to have to do star jumps or something after getting out of bed haha.

----------


## LDleader

Day 11

 Uncessfull. Waking up and getting a drink of water obviously dosent wake me up enough to do the cycles completely. I'm just gonna stay awake longer than usual. 

Attempts: 11
FA: 2
LD: 2

----------


## yaya

Wow! Sounds like a good idea to record our progress on ssild here! 
The last time I practiced ssild was 2 weeks ago with a little modification. As I always felt too sleepy during the cycles, I raised my arm during the cycles to avoid falling to sleep. The results were vivid dreams. I am going to combine ssild with rolling my eyes toward the 3d eye (on forehead) to be more alert during the cycles! It worth to practice it for 30 days!!!! Wish me luck!

----------


## LDleader

> Wow! Sounds like a good idea to record our progress on ssild here! 
> The last time I practiced ssild was 2 weeks ago with a little modification. As I always felt too sleepy during the cycles, I raised my arm during the cycles to avoid falling to sleep. The results were vivid dreams. I am going to combine ssild with rolling my eyes toward the 3d eye (on forehead) to be more alert during the cycles! It worth to practice it for 30 days!!!! Wish me luck!



Wow that actually sounds like a good idea with the raising your arm. Hopefully this will help me out because I have the same problem with staying awake. Good luck.

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Day 1

went to bed kind of late but I still gave it a go, I woke up stayed awake for about 5 minutes then started the cycles I think I only made it to around 3 cycles and fell asleep.. I have a vague memory of trying to roll out of my body (that's how I do it sometimes) but in the end FAILED!  :Sad: 

Attempts:1
FA:0
LD:0

----------


## LDleader

I'm moving to a different thread that was recently started. It was created as Matt1, who created this. Anyways they're testing ssild in combination with fild. Bye

----------


## yaya

Day 1=

I am practicing 2 different LD techniques. I only post the ssild results here.
Although I was awake while doing the cycles but my mind was blank and it was in dullness! After some seconds of practicing the cycles, my mind stopped and It was frozen. But I had very vivid dreams.
I hope it gradually increase the awareness day after day!







> I'm moving to a different thread that was recently started. It was created as Matt1, who created this. Anyways they're testing ssild in combination with fild. Bye



Bye

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Day 2

Woke up did the cycles, had vivid dreams and became lucid for a moment but it was all black I could get tactile sensations like touching things but couldn't hold onto it long enough and lost it -_- dont think I can count that as a lucid dream I'll keep my tally nice and simple and only count full lucid dreams for the sake of showing the effectiveness of ssild.

I have had good success with ssild but i think it relies heavily on wakefulness and also hitting rem quickly after cycles, I have faith! During the weekend I may not be able to post results or attempt it if I have late nights so might have to continue next week.

Attempts:2
LD:0
FA:0

----------


## werty52

I'm going to move to the other thread which is using SSILD + FILD together, will give me a chance to test another technique.

Good luck to everyone  :smiley:

----------


## yaya

Day 2= 
Just vivid dreams. 
To avoid the dullness during the cycles, I tried to count every stimuli which resulted in higher awareness.

Good luck werty52!

----------


## yaya

Day 3=
Super super vivid dreams
I noticed something is wrong about the dream but I wasn't aware enough to do a reality check

----------


## yaya

Day 4=
Vivid dreams and FA

Doing this technique is only possible if I raise my arm to not fall sleep. After 4 cycles I allow my arm to fall and then after doing 2 more cycles, I pass out.

----------


## yaya

Day 5= 

More vivid and longer dream than ever.

I tried to do the cycles a little bit faster to avoid my mind to wander. In fact, when there were not new stimulation about my senses, I moved to the next sense. Visual and body senses were more intense than hearing. In fact, I don't hear anything unusual during my attempts.

----------


## yaya

Day 6=

Very looooong and viiiiiviiid dreams but no LD. 
Anyway, these non LDs were even better than LD dreams!

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Slept through my alarm last night  :Sad:  so I wont count that as a 'day' but I'm determined to put ssild through the paces will post up how tonights attempt goes.

----------


## yaya

Day 7=

1 FA . Also the duration and quality of my dreams increases every day but the increasing in my awareness is not enough yet to yield an LD. 
(Ahahaha! In one of my dreams, I was begging money from people in street!!!ohhhhh nooooo! That was very vivid and I could even feel the texture of the bills!)

----------


## LucidEveryNight

^ hahaha its funny the random dreams our brains come up with.

Day 3

After doing the cycles I fell asleep and woke up again, got annoyed it hadn't worked but did rc just for the sake of it and I was dreaming! I got up and climbed out the window of my room and started to stabilize by touching everything then my son woke me up crying! Arh! So frustrating  :Sad: 

Attempts: 3
LD:1
FA:1

----------


## yaya

> ^ hahaha its funny the random dreams our brains come up with.
> 
> Day 3
> 
> After doing the cycles I fell asleep and woke up again, got annoyed it hadn't worked but did rc just for the sake of it and I was dreaming! I got up and climbed out the window of my room and started to stabilize by touching everything then my son woke me up crying! Arh! So frustrating 
> 
> Attempts: 3
> LD:1
> FA:1



Congratulations! I can imagine how wonderful it was!!!! But..... not at the end!!!

Day 8=
Oh no! I forgot to raise my arm to not fall sleep and after 1 cycle, I started hibernating like a bear!

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Day 4

Woke up splashed water on my face and felt like I was fully awake after 5 min, I layed down went through the quick cycles and then began the long cycles, I focused on hearing then focused on vision and after a few seconds dozed off, I woke up again and kept doing the cycles, thinking about it now could have been a FA! Im not sure though so I won't count that, from there I continued the cycles for a maybe a minute before I was dead to the world haha. No LD

A little note that I will add is i might make some little adjustments to the technique like I might try counting in my head while doing the cycles for the first 3 cycles which could mess it up but its worth a try to stay awake and also every single time i doze off and wake up I need to rc!

Attempts:4
LD:1
FA:1

----------


## yaya

Day 9=
I am tired of getting nearly the same results every day, Although there are some increasing in my awareness.

So I am going to combine this method with alarms! Many alarms!!!!
I will wake up after 4.5 hours of sleep and then after I do the cycles and falling asleep, I wake up every 10 mins with alarm (on auto dismiss mode).
Maybe I can catch a REM sleep. 

Beside, I try to DEILD after I wake up. If it wouldn't be successful, then I will continue doing the SSILD cycles. Hahahaha

----------


## yaya

Day 10=

I had an experience of dreams which I had never before. Great recall and great quality of dreams but not lucid.

----------


## EmptyBucket

Eyo guys, stopped LDing for a while but plan to get back into it as lazily as possible, lol. Life has gotten a little busier but I see no point in not a trying a little to LD some.

anyways 

*Day 1 -*

Did the cycles but couldn't focus very well on them, went back to sleep, starting to remember dreams a little better day by day.

*0 Lds*

----------


## werty52

SSILD + FILD wasn't working for me, so I'm switching back to this thread  :smiley: . I guess I'll start from Day 1 again, starting tomorrow. I also have a little less on my plate to worry about so that's nice.

Daily goal:
1) WBTB after 4-5 hours of sleeping, preferably by naturally awakening during the night.
2) Do SSILD cycles every night during WBTB and every successive waking period thereafter.

I also would like to test something, I had my 4th lucid dream the other night after I did an alternate version of the SSILD cycles.
Basically everything was the same, woke up at 4ish I think, then got up and walked around. I was on a break from SSILD and FILD at the time, and I told myself 'eh, what's the harm in doing it once?', so I laid down in my bed and did a short run through of 1 cycle. 5 minutes later I did the same thing again, then another 5 minutes later. I got lucid in the dream after by just being more aware that things weren't quite right, which is how my SSILD lucids have all gone.

My plan is to try this occasionally to see if it works better for me as an individual.

Good luck to everyone

----------


## yaya

Day 11=
From this technique, I had very vivid dream and I can recall many details!

From performing other technique (BLILD) I had an LD but turned to be an FA.

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Day 5

I slept through my alarm again (it automatically shuts off after 10 sec) but I woke up about a hour after it had gone off and I was feeling quite awake. O started the cycles did about 6 mini cycles and maybe did four long cycles (im rc every single time I slightly doze off during the cycles) I noticed that I had fallen asleep and woke up again felt like I was on the verge of being awake and asleep so I diddnt rc in case I opened my eyes and woke up, instead I tried to imagine my body lifting up in the air and I started to float up and started spinning all around my room, I couldn't control it but the spining got wider and wider till I had flung out through my bedroom wall and onto the ground outside, I quickly stabilized and begun my vivid lucid dream  ::D: 

I won't post it up here because I really achieved nothing during my lucid lol only walking up my street and into some houses because I couldnt fly or talk for some reason  :Sad: 

Attempts:5
LD:2
FA:1

----------


## EmptyBucket

*Day 2*

Woke up, did the cycles very lazily, but eventually got through them. Didn't have any lucid dreams but my dreams are getting progressively more vivid so there's that. Still having quite a bit of trouble falling asleep after doing the cycles(any tips?), must be me getting excited.

Anyways, I'll get one eventually, even if it takes the 30 days.

*LDs - 0*

----------


## werty52

Weird, crazy, and random vivid dreams, last night was confusing O_o

Lucid Dreams: 0

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Emtybucket- if you're having trouble falling asleep after the cycles I would say when you get up to your alarm don't even get out of bed and only stay awake for a couple minutes before your attempt.. I think ssild works best when you fall asleep during the cycles or atleast really fast after them.

Also in my experience you have to be really cautious to catch any moments of lucidity during ssild meaning a lot of times you're already dreaming even though you have no doubt that you are awake so if you find that you suddenly 'wakeup' after falling asleep while doing ssild ALWAYS RC!! I've been 100% sure I am awake and I do rc and think holy sh#$ I'm dreaming so if you can train yourself to catch those moments it'll double your success rate at this technique :p

So maybe your trouble getting to sleep is actually a false awakening!? Good luck !!

----------


## yaya

Day 12=
Result from ssild=Super vivid dreams like a mirror!

Result from BLILD= false awakening for 10 seconds.

----------


## EmptyBucket

*Day 3*

Woke up, did the cycles, and once again I felt way too awake to fall back asleep, guess I gave them too much effort. I also did some RCs to check for a false awakening, I'm not sure if I failed my RCs or I was seriously having a false awakening, probably not.

Anyways, shortly after lying there for a little I ended up having a short WILD/DILD, not sure to be honest which one, only lasted about 10 seconds but that's a damn success in my book, mark me down one Johnny

*LDs - 1*

----------


## werty52

Had my longest LD so far, around 3 minutes.
Did WBTB at 5am (about 3-4 hours after going to bed), got up and ate a banana, went back to bed and started my SSILD cycles. Something like 7 short, 2 long, and then I kind of forgot to keep it up. But everytime I realized I had stopped I would do another 2 short cycles to maintain the mental anchor.

 :Awesome Dance: 

LDs: 1

----------


## yaya

Congratulations on both of you!

Day 13=
A new sense emerged in my dreams which is taste! I never tasted anything in my dreams that clear. It was a nut cake. I suspected why it was so soft but I didn't do RC.

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Day 6

I did the short cycles and only made it to around 2 long cycles, I always fall asleep so easily when doing this.. I had a dream about trying to become lucid and being annoyed that I couldn't, and I even had the classic teeth falling out dream and diddnt even do a rc, doh!

Attempts: 6
LD:2
FA:1

----------


## EmptyBucket

Yep, we gotta keep each other motivated! we runnin this thread  :;-): 

*Day 4
*
Today felt like a great success, no LD, but I think I may have put myself in the right direction. I read over the SSILD technique post, and tried to figure what I might be doing wrong, I read his words recommending that we do it in the laziest manner possible, specifically the let your mind drift part. So today I decided I would do the cycles whilst letting my self day dream before hitting sleep (which is usually what I do to fall asleep, daydream that is)

I felt myself on the brink of lucidity, I was so close to a WILD, when I got closer to lucidity I noticed the cycles were generating things to see in my vision as opposed to the expected nothing before, I felt my body getting very light. Letting my daydream drifting happen during the cycles are making it heaps easier to fall asleep and potentially enter that lucid dream.

My dreams were quite vivid as well. So taking the cycles and seeing them through full execution seems to be the worst thing to do, insomnia + wakefulness expected at least for me, When weaving it in with my daily daydreaming and doing it in a lazy manner without any concern of completion seems to be a better route. This is exciting! can't to try again and hopefully master this at some point! 

*LDs - 1*

----------


## PercyLucid

I might jump in, why not? These games are fun and yield to more LDs  :smiley: 

Great going guys. I will blend it with other techniques tho.

----------


## EmptyBucket

> I might jump in, why not? These games are fun and yield to more LDs 
> 
> Great going guys. I will blend it with other techniques tho.



Do it! I find these things great for motivation, fun in the short term and beneficial in the long term. I also find that dedicating myself to the challenge keeps me consistent, if I just stop I will feel worse. 

I'm noting my experiences here as well so I can see what worked and see how I progressed, it could also be helpful to others. And who knows, maybe we can evolve the way we use these techniques and bring up the success rate.  ::laughhard::

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Welcome Percy! Its a good little thread to join in on the more ppl the better, I feel ssild has a lot of potential it's given me a lot of lucid dreams its just an elusive technique aswell :\ hopefully we can crack the code on this.
So far for me my success is a lot depending on how awake I am when I try the technique but its easier said than done I find it hard to wake up enough in the middle of the night. I'm not posting every single day because some nights I'm not able to even attempt it, but hopefully this thread will help others with trying out ssild aswell as keep us all motivated.

----------


## werty52

Didn't get much dream time since the night before I had a lot less sleep than usual, and I spent most of last nights sleep just resting.
I attempted SSILD at the start of the night to see what would happen, nearly had a DILD but the dream was too short and nothing came of it.





> I read his words recommending that we do it in the laziest manner possible, specifically the let your mind drift part. So today I decided I would do the cycles whilst letting my self day dream before hitting sleep (which is usually what I do to fall asleep, daydream that is)
> 
> I felt myself on the brink of lucidity, I was so close to a WILD, when I got closer to lucidity I noticed the cycles were generating things to see in my vision as opposed to the expected nothing before, I felt my body getting very light.



 :Good idea: 

I recall having a similar experience when I was first starting SSILD (nearly had a WILD). And I also remember reading somewhere that SSILD induces WILD not DILD, so I think you're onto something  ::D: . I'll try doing it this way too, and we can see if we get results.

LDs: 1

----------


## yaya

Day 14=
I can't enough emphasize on clarity of the dreams I had. 
I did the cycle at the first hours of sleep. I might hinder it at the last hours of sleep to see how it works (I mean after 6 hours of sleep).

----------


## EmptyBucket

Wasn't feeling it today, didn't even remember a single dream, will resume tomorrow. Good luck everyone

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Slept through my alarm today  :Sad:

----------


## werty52

Only remembered 1 dream fragment, it's all because I keep going to sleep at like 1 o'clock >_< I'll get an earlier nights sleep tonight for sure.


LDs: 1

----------


## yaya

you all had nearly the same results...maybe that was a lunar effect on many people! LOL

day 15=
As i said, i attempted doing the cycles after 6 hours of sleep. wowww....I had the longest and most meaningful dream in my life. It was one dream with various scenarios inside it and i even remember the conversations. the scenes had a lot of details and i had some degrees of critical thinking. 
I think attempting SSILD before 6 hours of sleep is not very effective for me.

----------


## werty52

Nothing spectacular last night, pretty typical vividness and stuff. I gave the SSILD cycles a good stab but nothing came of it  :Sad: 
And I'm taking a break for 1-2 days for my exam tomorrow.

LDs: 1

----------


## Bobblehat

I am interested in following the progress/success of people here. Could I ask that everyone posts their number of successes and number of attempts they've made when they post? Thanks.

----------


## werty52

> I am interested in following the progress/success of people here. Could I ask that everyone posts their number of successes and number of attempts they've made when they post? Thanks.



Hey Bobblehat, sure thing  :smiley: . My attempts are in the days I've been going for (Day 5 = 5 attempts), and I update my LD count each success (at the bottom of each post). I've also restarted my count at one point since I broke from the trial for a while.

----------


## yaya

Day 16= 
there are huge progress in my awareness in dreams every day. This morning i had a dream with super virtual tactile senses and the level of emotional perception has increased a lot (I mean the conversations in my dreams can produce real emotional reaction in me and i am not like robot like before).

number of SSILD attempts in this month= 16
number of LD with this technique (indirect influence) = 2 
number of LD with other techniques in this month = 5

----------


## werty52

Terrible dream recall >_<, I suppose it's unavoidable since my final exam is today. I attempted the SSILD cycles, managed to get through the short cycles easy, but kept losing focus during the long cycles.

LDs: 1

----------


## yaya

day 17=

I had a false awakening after a long dream.....I told myself: it was a dream and now i am awake...how i was fool to be afraid of that dream....
but in fact, i was still dreaming when i told that sentence to myself. it could be an LD but....

number of SSILD attempt: 17
number of LD with this technique= 2
number of FA= 1 (i had one more FA before but as it was too short, i don't count it).

----------


## werty52

Had a case of insomnia last night and I just took forever to fall asleep. Still tried to WBTB and do the SSILD cycles but I just wasn't feeling it.
Managed to have normal dream recall and vivid dreams though so that's a plus.

LDs: 1

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Day 7
Been so busy lately that I haven't had a chance to give it a go. . last night I set alarm this time a loud one so I wouldn't sleep through it, I got out of bed stayed up for 5 min. Then got into bed and startrd the cycles I was really tired so I decided to try and combine mild with ssild, after about 1 or 2 long cycles I fell asleep and then somehow I woke back up just as I was falling asleep and managed to become lucid but I could hear myself snoring! And it woke me up after hearing it for a minute or so I then tried it again and became lucid again but I could still hear myself snoring, so I ended up chaining about 4 lucid dreams in a row then I gave up and just had a normal dream, all the LDS were really short like a minute long or so.

So I think combining mild with ssild seems really effective  ::D: 


Attempt:7
LD:3
FA:1

----------


## MilesPrower

[QUOTE=werty52;2132774]Had a case of insomnia last night and I just took forever to fall asleep. Still tried to WBTB and do the SSILD cycles but I just wasn't feeling it.
Managed to have normal dream recall and vivid dreams though so that's a plus.

I feel like isomnia, though it will take you a fair amount of time to fall back asleep, gives you a better chance.

----------


## yaya

Day 18=
my dreams were more vivid than before....but no LD.

    number of SSILD attempt: 18
    number of LD with this technique= 2
    number of FA= 1

----------


## LDleader

You guys should join the 30 day lucid dreaming challenge. Within 12 days of using mild and wbtb, I got 3 LDs.

----------


## werty52

Unsuccessful, had a nice sleep though and managed to wake up at a decent time for once.

LDs: 1

----------


## 2Jupes

Woah, read the technique for the first time tonight because of this thread and had my first intense DILD after a dry spell, my 14th lucid dream. It started with an insane false awakening. I was so excited I forgot to stabilize but got a good few minutes out of it and tested a reframing idea I've been waiting to try with great success. This technique is insane. I hope it keeps working, because this was awesome.

----------


## yaya

Day 19=
The biggest change is that I can recall the dreams I had during the early hours of night with good clarity. I should mention that I put most of my efforts on doing the cycles before falling asleep at night. When I do WBTS , I just fool myself that I am doing the cycles. Maybe I need to do them with a little more dedication.

Number of ssild attempt=19
LD from this technique=2
FA=1

----------


## Vahid

Hello yay a i m Vahid your points about Ld is promising

----------


## 2Jupes

I noticed this morning I caught myself snoring twice during the cycles after about ten dreamlets. Not sure how I managed to snore without passing out unconscious or having a WILD. Love this technique.

----------


## werty52

I forgot to do the SSILD cycles during the WBTB and I ended up falling back to sleep.
I woke up again naturally about an hour and a half later.
As I was falling asleep yet again I tried a couple SSILD cycles lazily, I then started to feel a WILD coming on.  :woohoo: 

This would be the 2nd WILD experience I've ever had, and the 2nd WILD experience I had no idea wtf was happening in and then consequently ruined it. I really need to read about WILDs and what to do when they happen -.-... I also haven't experienced SP during either of these WILDs which is annoying because I'm an incorrigible fidget and I always end up having to scratch my arm or something, thus losing the WILD...  :Bang head: 

I also had terrible dream recall (only 1 dream) which might be because I've been waking up ~2 hours earlier than usual.

LDs: 1

----------


## 2Jupes

> Day 7
> Been so busy lately that I haven't had a chance to give it a go. . last night I set alarm this time a loud one so I wouldn't sleep through it, I got out of bed stayed up for 5 min. Then got into bed and startrd the cycles I was really tired so I decided to try and combine mild with ssild, after about 1 or 2 long cycles I fell asleep and then somehow I woke back up just as I was falling asleep and managed to become lucid but I could hear myself snoring! And it woke me up after hearing it for a minute or so I then tried it again and became lucid again but I could still hear myself snoring, so I ended up chaining about 4 lucid dreams in a row then I gave up and just had a normal dream, all the LDS were really short like a minute long or so.



Funny, just read your post after I wrote about my snoring experience.  Very cool, wonder if that's common.

----------


## yaya

> Hello yay a i m Vahid your points about Ld is promising



Oh hiiiiii! Welcome bro!!!! Thanks....actually I am not in hurry to have LD anymore and I want to learn it passively and fundamentally by SSILD technique rather than having LD by chance.

Day 20=
I think i have another life in my dreams. No LD but I had longest dream ever with HD quality.LOOOL!
Even in my last dream, I was in a classroom intending the teacher for 15 minutes and I remember every word she said!!!!!

----------


## yaya

> I noticed this morning I caught myself snoring twice during the cycles after about ten dreamlets. Not sure how I managed to snore without passing out unconscious or having a WILD. Love this technique.



It's quite natural to snore while attempting the technique. Actually your body has been completely sleep and it has started its normal ritual (snoring....LOL!!!!) While your mind was awake and aware. Soon after entering your dreams, the sound in the physical world will stop and you only hear the dreamy audio sources.

----------


## Vahid

I had a near lucid dream last night by only reading this thread and not using any technique
In my dream it was a windy day I shaped my hand like a wing and elevated from the ground after that I saw some dream figure teaching the right way to fly and I examined it and could fly to the sky...

----------


## EmptyBucket

I'm back, have been a little busy so I've been craving all the coma sleep I can get. Anyways,

*Day 5*

Today it was surprisingly easy to do the cycles without feeling annoying and just wanting to fall back asleep, this was 5 hours after my initial sleep cycle, I think this is something I forgot that is very important, feels like if I do cycles under 4.5/5 hours, I feel really groggy and need to get back to sleep ASAP.

In fact they felt so easy today that I almost *instantly* felt WILD vibrations, I'm curious if this is similar in how CosmicIron says he transitions almost instantly with this method. No LDs either, dreams slightly more vivid and remember-able.

*LDs - 1*

----------


## werty52

Unsuccessful, I feel like my dream recall has been getting worse  :Sad:  I just seem to forget the dream so fast now that I don't even get a chance to recall it.

I did the SSILD cycles at 5:20am trying to get a WILD-type to occur but no luck, I don't have much patience I guess.

LDs: 1

----------


## 2Jupes

I've realized there is pretty much no way I can do this during WBTB because no matter how much I try to wake up, I pass out after one cycle.  As someone with what I think is narcolepsy, this works great at bedtime because REM is so close.  But I think later in the night I'll have to see if I can make FILD work maybe.  Haven't had any luck with that yet though.  Getting some choline and galantamine in the mail in a few days, never tried them, so will see how this works with those.

----------


## yaya

> I had a near lucid dream last night by only reading this thread and not using any technique
> In my dream it was a windy day I shaped my hand like a wing and elevated from the ground after that I saw some dream figure teaching the right way to fly and I examined it and could fly to the sky...



Congratulations on you! Having LD even without trying!!!!!

Day 21=
I slept through the alarm so I didn't do the cycles and I don't remember much dreams.

----------


## Vahid

I used sslid technique last night and had some usual dreaming ,content of my dreaming increased though

----------


## werty52

Had another WILD-type experience but unsuccessful, I keep losing it but I'll get there with practice  ::D: 
Had the vibrations come on pretty intensely and then after I had lost it I realized my jaw was all screwed up, like I had been grinding my teeth or something, and it felt kind of numb. I tried a few reality checks but it wasn't a FA.

Recalled ~3 dreams which is a good improvement

LDs - 1

----------


## yaya

> I used sslid technique last night and had some usual dreaming ,content of my dreaming increased though



Good! If you also do it after you wake up spontaneously in the middle of night, you will be even more aware in dreams.

Day 22=
I had a false awakening plus feeling of vibration after I woke up. No LD but my dreams were more vivid than ever and easy to remember!

----------


## werty52

Not much to say about last night, only vaguely remembered one dream and the SSILD cycles didn't amount to anything. This is probably because I went to bed later than usual as my friend called me up late at night.

LDs: 1

----------


## yaya

Day 23=
I write here 2 times today! The first time was in my dream!  I thought I am awake so I started to write here that my attempt was not successful. I didn't know I was dreaming!!!!!!LOL........

So I had a false awakening plus I had extremeeeeeeee vivid dream and I can recall 90 percent of my dreams with maximum details!

----------


## werty52

I've skipped last night since I had <5 hours sleep, got up early to fly across the country. I'll continue tonight

----------


## yaya

Day 24=

I have noticed one important change in result if I perform this technique differently.

If I focus on usual physical stimulations and I don't look for strange senses, my dreams are super vivid and very close to reality.

But when I focus on strange and unusual senses, I don't remember much about the dreams I had but their content is also strange and far from life.

As this method is my secondary method of practice, I prefer to use it as a boost in dream recall not for LD itself.

----------


## yaya

Day 25=
I had another FA and super vivid and meaningful dreams.

----------


## werty52

Haven't had as much free time as I thought I would, ended up doing some labor work for my parents and have just been too tired at night. I tried the SSILD cycles but the past few nights haven't been good for me, too tired to even recall my dreams, too tired to make it through even the short cycles. I guess I'll just have to work hard on lucid dreaming today to try make it happen.

LDs: 1

----------


## yaya

Day 26=
Ohhhhhh noooooo!
I reality checked in my dream 3 times and 2 of them indicated I am dreaming but I couldn't BELIEVE that it was a dream....!!!!!! I thought it was solid reality and reality checked are fooling me...

That's the moooooost  stupid way to ruin a LD.

----------


## Vahid

You will have a good ld tonight!you are progressing fast

----------


## werty52

Had a semi-successful WILD through using SSILD. Basically I managed to make it through the transition into the dream state, but during the transition my jaw was vibrating so intensely that I thought it would break a tooth.. And lo and behold, my tooth ripped out and shattered. I then thought that this actually happened, I got out of bed and spat it into my hand, but then I actually woke up, so it was a FA... Phew...

Note:
I should mention that I do the SSILD cycles differently than I used to when I first started. I realize now that if I focus on them intensely then I seem more likely to have a DILD, if I stay pretty unfocused and relaxed then I start to feel a WILD come on.

LDs: 2
FA: 1

----------


## yaya

> You will have a good ld tonight!you are progressing fast



Day 27=
Thanks!!!!!! Maybe if I had a good sleep...but I only slept for 4 hours....so no luck.....

----------


## werty52

Unsuccessful, fell asleep during the cycles. Only remembered 1 dream too, I was able to recall others after waking up but I left it too long and they slipped away

LDs: 2
FA: 1

----------


## yaya

Day 28=
I really enjoyed my long meaningful and vivid non lucid dreams, even better than a LD
As my dreams are too realistic, they deceive me that they are real. For example, I was in a paint exhibition and 20 people were matching to win. The only strange part was that all of them won!!!!!! Lol! I think if I was an expert in RCing , then I could do something to ask the reality of that dream.

----------


## werty52

Had a terrible sleep and won't be able to do it tonight since I'm not home, I'll continue tomorrow night.

----------


## yaya

Day 29=
I slept through the alarm and didn't do WBTS. But as I did the cycle before night sleep, I got the same good results on remembering the dream and increasing in their vividness.

----------


## yaya

Day 30=
Today, I had my longest dream ever! But no LD.

----------


## yaya

Summary of these 30 days=

I had 2 LD
2 FA
And my dream recall has boosted from maybe 10% to 80%.
The vividness of my dreams has increased from maybe 5% to 90%.

I am satisfied of my results in these 30 days!!!!

----------


## werty52

Congratz on finishing yaya  :smiley:

----------


## werty52

I've been busy lately but I have been continuing with the SSILD cycles and dream journal writing, although not in the usual way. I've been storing them in fragments on whatever I have available, so I'll be able to compile them in the next week and write everything up. But for now I'll summarise what I've had from my recent SSILD attempts:

*Day 16*
Little success, only some crazy vivid dreams which seem odd, some of them are quite stressful (the 2nd time I've had a dream where my teeth started falling out O_O), some of them are incredibly long adventures with recurring themes coming in from earlier dreams. I should mention that when doing these SSILD cycles I did them with such little focus and an overwhelming amount of tiredness that I never made it past the short cycles. I will say that the vividness of the dreams was directly linked to the SSILD cycles, if I didn't do SSILD cycles then I just ended up forgetting the dreams.

*Day 17*
I managed a WBTB at one point so I'm including this as a separate day.
Had some nice vivid dreams, quite bright dreams too. No lucids though.

LDs: 2
FA: 1

----------


## werty52

So I was away for a while because of family, but I've concluded my personal test of the SSILD technique, here's my results and analysis:

It seems like the more relaxed you are during the SSILD cycles, then the more likely a WILD type will occur, and the more focused you are during the cycles then the more likely you'll just be spontaneously lucid once you enter the dream (DILD). Personally I found the DILD type easiest to attain since I'm inexperience with WILDs.

The technique was wishy washy if you couldn't get through the cycles, and getting lucid while having had less than 8 hours sleep the previous night is unlikely. If you finished the technique properly (which can take some dedication at times) then you'll likely have a lucid dream.

Another note is that doing this before you go to sleep (in a focused manner) can keep you awake. The SSILD technique itself seems to increase your awareness, coupled with WBTB you'll be able to fall asleep easily afterwards. It has a noticeable effect on the recall/vividness/intensity of your dreams even when non-lucid.

[Summary]
LDs: 9/30 days
FA: 2/30 days

Vividness: From a weak start to a stable and clear end, vividness has gone up like a solid 300%
Dream Recall: Maybe 200% increase at times (3 dreams a night), but I get lazy and only bother remembering the coolest 1 in a night.

It took me a while to properly get my head around using this technique since I'm also quite new to lucid dreaming, but I can confidently say that I could induce a lucid dream on most nights with this technique now  :smiley:

----------

